
Show HN: I built a Blackjack basic strategy training app - beginnercounter
https://blackjacktrainer.app
======
beginnercounter
Hey all, I recently got into blackjack and built an app to teach myself basic
strategy charts. I thought I’d release it to the public.

It lets you practice specific scenarios like soft hands or hands with
unintuitive correct moves (e.g. 9/9 vs 7, stand). I’m working on adding
analytics for things like which hands the user gets wrong most often.

If you're curious, the charts are all based on ones from Wizard of Odds. Also,
it simulates a shoe behind the scenes so you can practice card counting (not
randomized each hand).

There's no mobile support yet but I plan to add it if people find it useful.

